# First Brisket Need Advise



## spursfan (Mar 22, 2016)

Ok I have my first Brisket on my MES 40. With the AMPS. It's an 11 lbs brisket.  It is 72° here in South Texas tonight with humidity of 80%. It is the first time I am using the AMPS. I have read it can be hard to stay lite esp in humid weather.  Where is the best place to put it.  I really have no idea! Any suggestions would help. Thanks.












20160323_001851.jpg



__ spursfan
__ Mar 23, 2016


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 23, 2016)

Hey Spurs! Sounds like you are committed!
Dave Omak posted this during a similar thread, 
"EDIT..... from one of Todd's posts/////
AMNPS 5x8 was actually designed out of frustration with my own MES 40 Placement depends on which model MES you own

New Gen 2

Remove the water pan and place it on the floor
Place the AMNPS on top the hole where the water pan used to sit
Exhaust WIDE open
Pull the chip loader out 2" and rotate to the "Dump" position."

Bear carver and many others had some good pics and advice in same thread. Here is the thread:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/214690/amnps-in-a-new-mes-2-5-40

Good luck! Take some pictures of finished smoke!


----------



## spursfan (Mar 23, 2016)

Well my AMNPS worked very well. I lite it 10pm and it burned through the night till almost noon. It a had 1 row to go when it went out. I put it on the bottom grill. I then put a piece of foil  above it on the next Grill. To protect it from the drippings of the brisket. I kept the loader completely out  and tray out about 2 inches. very impressed. My brisket is in the cooler resting wrapped in towels and  foil resting waiting to be sliced can't wait


----------



## mike5051 (Mar 23, 2016)

We've waited long enough!  Got any Qview?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Hope it came out great!

Mike


----------



## spursfan (Mar 23, 2016)

Having a hard time uploading a picture. The bark didn't crisp up like I like. Came out really good for my first brisket. I used the rub from John's MB Dadgum Good recipe. Too much paprika to my liking.  I wonder why most of the recipes I find use multiple spices in their rubs, but Franklin in Austin only uses salt and pepper and Kruetz in Lockhart uses only salt and  papper. HM


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 23, 2016)

When you wrap it sacrifices the bark. It's the trade off that must be decided at the critical moment! As for rubs, you find a lot of Salt and pepper rub here or Salt Pepper Onion Garlic (SPOG). Get q view next time! That's what everyone really wants!


----------



## mike5051 (Mar 23, 2016)

I battled with paprika too when I first started.  I always thought it was tasteless, just used for coloring like on deviled eggs.  Some rub recipes called for a lot of paprika and I was not a fan of the taste.  I like Jeff's rib rub recipe and I just use salt and pepper on beef.  Good luck with your future smokes.

Mike


----------



## joel11230 (Mar 27, 2016)

spursfan said:


> Ok I have my first Brisket on my MES 40. With the AMPS. It's an 11 lbs brisket.  It is 72° here in South Texas tonight with humidity of 80%. It is the first time I am using the AMPS. I have read it can be hard to stay lite esp in humid weather.  Where is the best place to put it.  I really have no idea! Any suggestions would help. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is amps?


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 27, 2016)

joel11230 said:


> What is amps?



A lot of people use A-Mazen-Products (AMNPS) to smoke their meat instead of chips/wood. If you look at the link below it will take you to their webpage, it's very popular. Basically wood pellets burning in a maze or tube for extended thin blue smoke (TBS). There are an extensive amount of threads here if you search it's use (magnifying glass) on upper right! 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/sponsors/

EDIT: I think I got it right!!! Here is a link to common acronyms. I thought that's hat it meant, but this thread says it's A-Mazen-Pellet Smoker. . . Which I think is same!
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/smf-acronyms-definitions


----------



## spursfan (Mar 29, 2016)

I am giving up on posting pictures from my phone. It won't upload and the link from Flickr won't work either. Maybe I will try from my laptop.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 30, 2016)

I have difficulties with my phone sometimes so I'll just email to myself to post from computer.


----------



## phatbac (Mar 30, 2016)

bauchjw said:


> I have difficulties with my phone sometimes so I'll just email to myself to post from computer.


I do this all the time too. I take it one step further. when i post several pics from a smoke i upload to an album (with the pc) and then when i make the thread i can upload to the thread from my album which means i can do it from my pc or mobile device.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------

